# Modular Jack RJ45 Einsätze



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

was verwendet Ihr hier für Fabrikate/Modelle? 
Hatte immer welche von Tyco, die allerdings haben Ihr Sortiment umgestellt und die neue Generation
gefällt mir gar nicht, bzw. haben wir schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

VG
NSN


----------



## Fabpicard (13 Oktober 2017)

Meinst du feldkonfektionierbare Stecker oder Buchsen als Keystonemodule ?

Ich nutze diese 2:
https://www.reichelt.de/index.html?ARTICLE=105834
https://www.reichelt.de/index.html?ARTICLE=130199

MfG Fabsi


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (17 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Fabsi,

der erste Link ist das was ich suche? Bist du zufrieden?
Und nutzt Du die Version mit LSA Anschluss oder werkzeuglos?
Robust sehen die ja schon aus.....

VG NSN


----------



## PN/DP (17 Oktober 2017)

Wir verwenden seit Jahren im Schaltschrank, im Büro und in Patchfeldern die "E-DAT modul" von Metz connect (BTR). Wir sind sehr zufrieden. Für die Montage braucht man eine kleine Drahtschere oder einen sehr kleinen Seitenschneider und eine Wasserpumpenzange oder Kombizange (siehe die Montageanleitungen auf der Reichelt-Artikelseite unter "Datenblätter & Downloads")

https://www.reichelt.de/index.html?ARTICLE=138715 E-DAT modul
https://www.reichelt.de/index.html?ARTICLE=135429 E-DAT modul REG für TS35 Hutschiene
https://www.reichelt.de/Keystone/2/index.html?ACTION=2&LA=2&GROUPID=6899 Artikel rund um Standard Keystone

Harald


----------



## Fabpicard (18 Oktober 2017)

Hab schon einige Keystone-Module inzwischen ausprobiert und kaufe nur noch diese. "LSA" ist dort etwas schlecht beschrieben. Die Module sind Werkzeuglos zu montieren, wie die E-Dat-Module von Metz. Messer, Elektronikseitenschneider und Wasserpumpenzange reichen aus.

Ich find das Handling bei den Sorten wie E-Dat einfach murksich... Die Datwyler sind so schön einfach... Paar cm abmanteln, Schirm zurück schieben, ganzes Gelump an Folien entfernen und die Pärchen passend durch das Kreuz schieben. Dann die 8 Adern in die passenden "Hälterchen" klipsen und bündig vorne abknipsen. Dann mit der Zange (auf den Pfeil achten) das Frontstück draufdrücken, zusammenklappen, Kabelbinder drauf und fertig.
Hatte letzten eine sehr ähnliche Version von einem Namhaften Hersteller, da ging dann über die Aderenden kein kleiner Plastikschieber drüber. In den Klappdeckeln waren 2 Aufkleber aufgebracht und fehlte einer hatte man schnell einen Kurzschluss gebaut...

Bei den Hutschienenhaltern nutze ich ebenfalls andere:
DELOCK 86232  :: Keystone Halterung Hutschienen mit Erdung - 2,95€ brutto
Kann man mehrere nebeneinander schieben und am Ende dann eine Abdeckung drauf:
DELOCK 86272 :: Abdeckung für Keystone Hutschienen Halterung - das blöde Ding kostet dann sogar 1,60€ bei Reichelt ... Hehe...

@PN/DP: Harald, ist das nicht immer ein Gefummel die ersten 4 Drähte unten in die Löscher zu bekommen? 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## PN/DP (18 Oktober 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> @PN/DP: Harald, ist das nicht immer ein Gefummel die ersten 4 Drähte unten in die Löscher zu bekommen?


Nö, finde ich nicht. Ich schiebe alle 4 Drähte gleichzeitig ein.
Ob die Daetwyler noch einfacher zu montieren sind weiß ich nicht, ich hatte die noch nicht.

Harald


----------



## V.I.D. (23 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

also ich verwende auch die E-Dat Module und habe bisher keine Beanstandungen. Sauber arbeiten muss man bei allen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 Januar 2018)

HARTING bietet da was an. Nennt sich "PreLink". Das Zeug ist super. Funktioniert so: Man muss einen kleinen Würfel aus Glaskunststoff auf die Adern mit ner Spezialzange aufkrimpen (sehr easy) und Abschirmung mit Kupferfolie umwickeln. 

Danach steckt man das Kabel mit diesem Würfel in ein beliebiges Endmontageelement deiner Wahl - ob Buchse, Stecker, RJ45 oder M12, A codiert, B codiert, für Hutschienenmontage - alles da. Vor allem ist ein sauberes Arbeitsergebnis selbst im besoffenen Zustand und auch bei slowakischen Elektrikern noch garantiert!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB3deiSCdOk


----------



## Blockmove (27 Januar 2018)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> HARTING bietet da was an. Nennt sich "PreLink". Das Zeug ist super. Funktioniert so: Man muss einen kleinen Würfel aus Glaskunststoff auf die Adern mit ner Spezialzange aufkrimpen (sehr easy) und Abschirmung mit Kupferfolie umwickeln.
> 
> Danach steckt man das Kabel mit diesem Würfel in ein beliebiges Endmontageelement deiner Wahl - ob Buchse, Stecker, RJ45 oder M12, A codiert, B codiert, für Hutschienenmontage - alles da. Vor allem ist ein sauberes Arbeitsergebnis selbst im besoffenen Zustand und auch bei slowakischen Elektrikern noch garantiert!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB3deiSCdOk



Verwendest du PreLink auch für Profinet RJ45?


----------



## Fabpicard (27 Januar 2018)

@Drako: Ich mag ja Harting, aber bei manchen Produkten scheinen die beim "Knall" taub gewesen zu sein  Zumindest wenn ich mir die Preise von dem Ha-Vis Krams anschaue... Dann würde ich lieber gleich nur den teuren Kram von Telegärtner nehmen. 

@Blockmove: Du erinnerst mich wieder daran, für den Lustiges-Thread ein Bild aufnehmen zu müssen... Denn abgesehen von den """Profinet"""-Kabeln im Simotion-Bereich, hab ich bis zu unserer neuen Anlage keine wirklich positive Funktion für diesen ganzen Profinet-Zertifizierten-Kabelmüll aus dem Stand von den 90ern gesehen... (und im Vergleich von 120km Cat-7-Kabel mit 6 oder 6A Steckern/Buchsen, zu den glücklicherweise erst vielleicht 200m PN-Kabel, hatten wir inzwischen bei den PN schon vermehrt Fehler oder Ausfälle)
Nimmt man jetzt allerdings dieses grüne Dre***-Kabel, schneidet es in kurze Stück und drückt diese quer in den geschlitzten Kabelkanal damit die Adern nicht raus rutschen... Ja da passt es nicht nur super in die Schlitze, sondern hat auch die erste positive Verwendung die ich dafür gefunden habe 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2018)

@Fabsi

Profinet-Kabel und Profinet RJ45-Stecker gehen mir auch auf den Geist.
Meines Erachtens einer der größten Schwachpunkte von Profinet.
Im Schaltschrank verwende ich Standard Cat6-Patchkabel. Damit hatte ich noch nie ein Problem.
Mit den Profinet-Kabeln und Steckern von Siemens schon.
Daher die Frage an Draco ob er Harting auch für Profinet nimmt.
Einer unserer externen Zulieferer verwendet eben Harting und ist sehr zufrieden damit.
Allerdings kommt jetzt die Frage nach der Profinet-Zertifizierung. Genauso wie bei den Patchkabeln im Schaltschrank.

Langsam komme ich mir bei Profinet vor wie bei HighEnd Hifi. Da gibt es 1m TOS-Link für fast 500€ http://www.hifi-stereo-shop.com/de/wta-shop/audioquest/optical-diamond/ 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Fabpicard (28 Januar 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Allerdings kommt jetzt die Frage nach der Profinet-Zertifizierung. Genauso wie bei den Patchkabeln im Schaltschrank.



Ha, da hat doch Harting wieder mal etwas von dem vielen Geld verdient 
http://www.harting.ch/presse-news/presse-news/news/article/16818/

Hier steht der Hinweis wo es offiziell zu finden ist, das zumindest für Class-A (teils wohl auch B) Profinet die Strukturierte Verkabelung ausreichend und zulässig ist 

Ich hoffe, das hilft nicht nur dir sich erfolgreich gegen diesen "extra-zertifizierten-mist" zu wehren 

MfG Fabsi

P.S.: Auch wenn es mir immer noch widerstrebt, für 200€ eine Zange von Harting zu kaufen, wen seit etlichen Jahren schon von den "Parallelpresszangen" auf einfach Wasserpumpenzangen bei den "Feldkonfektionierbaren-Steckern" gewechselt wurde...


----------



## Draco Malfoy (4 Februar 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Daher die Frage an Draco ob er Harting auch für Profinet nimmt.



Für das normale grüne Profinet eher doch die Siemens-Stecker eigentlich. Harting PreLink geht da natürlich auch, ist aber auch recht teuer und macht nur Sinn entweder bei 8-adrigen, oder bei schleppkettenfähigen Leitungen, die etwas mehr Ansprüche bringen. Allerdings, wenn der Kunde bezahlt, würde ich tatsächlich alles in PreLink machen.

Das einzige Problem hatte ich bisher mit einer 8-adrigen TPE-ummantelten schleppkettenfähigen IGUS-Leitung, die einen äußeren D von *10,20mm* hatte. Das geht bescheiden rein.


----------

